# Wilfred gets an overhaul



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Most of you guys have seen my 20 dollar prop from last year, Wilfed. He was cool, but he used an oscillating fan for his neck movements, and all his controls were manually controlled by switches. This time, he got servos. This vid is a test of his progress. Jaw will be hooked up this weekend, and he will be fleshed out. I wonder who he will be talking to? 

wilfred video by DrMorbius02 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid23.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b364/DrMorbius02/5b65c3d6


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice Doc!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Very cool, Dr. Morbius!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice upgrades Doc


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Good job Doc M. 

Your three axis mech looks great inside Wilfred.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks guys.. No three axis mech here, slimy....Just 2. This is a completely different mech. This 2 axis mech is located under the skull...not in it. The only servos inside the skull are the eye mech, and jaw. This is a fun build, as it was so much easier than the 3 axis. I still have the 3 axis skull sitting on my work bench.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow...looks great. Are you going to have his vocabulary be creepy or slanted toward humorous?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Funny you should ask that, SpookySam! He will be holding another prop..it will talk as well, so as Wilfred is trying to be seriously creepy and forboding,the other prop will annoy him with humorous retorts. The banter will be quite entertaining!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Looking good, Dr. M! And yeah, what's he gonna be saying to the kids?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks Otaku...The script isn't finalized yet, but it will be something along the lines of:

Wilfred: "...and the darkness of the night hides the horrors of the unseen.."
Other Prop: (interupts).."What darkness? I can see just fine!...oh, sorry, go on, you're doing just fine."
Wilfred: "..As I was saying, beware the gouls and graves, for those that dare to enter the unknown sanctum..."
Other Prop: (interupting again). "..SANCTUM??! HAHAHA! That sounds like something a doctor examines when you're on the table belly down! HAHAHAH!"
Wilfred: (becoming quite annoyed).."Are you quite though? I'm trying to speak to our guests....."

You get the idea.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Sounds great! You'll probably draw quite a crowd. Is the dialog going to be set to repeat over and over or be triggered by a viewer?


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm sorry to say I havn't had the pleasure to meet good old Wilfred. I sure do like the new Wilfred though. Very cool! I love what you did with the eye movement. And with that script, sounds like it's turning out to be another crowd pleaser.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks good Doc. I gotta try those servos at some point.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

SpookySam said:


> Sounds great! You'll probably draw quite a crowd. Is the dialog going to be set to repeat over and over or be triggered by a viewer?


It'll probably be set to loop, SS. I get so many Toters, a trigger would be pointless.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

What software are you using for that?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That gonna be sweet when it's done Doc. The prop Wilfred II (or is it Wilfred Jr?) will be holding, animated also?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DT, it's running on VSA.

HJ, it'll be holding this:http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6652


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Even cooler yet. I was wondering what you were going to do with your lantern hack. Great idea.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I actually had the Lantern hack in mind specifically for this prop. I wanted an unusual pairing of talking props, and this fit the bill nicely.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

DOCTOR! That is just freakin cool! Way to go, man!!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool Doc..
can't wait to see the whole thing in action


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow, thanks guys! Those comments really inspire me. I think you guys rock too!


----------



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

You would'nt want to clue us in on how his mechanism works would ya? Please


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'll post a pic soon, shaggy..you sure are a curious sort, eh? LOL!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Here are some progress shots:









Here is a closeup of the mech..real simple, just one servo attached dierectly to another, then bolted to the underside of the skull.

A couple of him looking mean..


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh my! His guts have spilled onto the floor!
Actually, I'm using a very old PC, and had NO USB or audio drivers
in it...so I had to figure out WHY THE HELL I wasn't getting stereo seperation, which is critical for this prop..Grrrrr.
I got the drivers, and solved the problem, so I have a wiring clean-up job ahead of me tomorrow.








Another pic









Here is an idea of how he will look holding the lantern.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

All the electronics work now, (after tweaking the HELL out of it ALL DAY!! LOL!) so it's on to programming the routine, and dressing him out...man this thing has ALOT of wiring!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

looking awesome doc!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's a vid of the feasability of the concept of having a toy motor circuit talking with a VSA prop. I used Zombie-F's talking skellies audio track as a test mostly because it was already split into two seperate tracks, so it doesn't make sense, as my two props aren't sitting playing cards, but it shows that the concept works. I know the video is bad quality, I didn't bother with proper lighting as this is just a test.

wilfred2 video by DrMorbius02 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid23.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b364/DrMorbius02/wilfred2


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Doc that is turning out sweet! Remember to have th shawl fall off half way through the final video. (you will not know what I'm talking about unless you remember the original Wilfred video


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL! Of course I remember! I think this time his clothes will stay on. Yea, that would be best.


----------



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

Dr. you are a great animator and you continue to inspire me to push my animations to the next level. Thanks


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thank you, Shaggydo..Not sure about "great" but I am learning more and more as I go.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> LOL! Of course I remember! I think this time his clothes will stay on. Yea, that would be best.


Oh help me please, I just had a vision of Wilfred streaking through the graveyard. MAKE IT STOP! :xbones: :xbones: :xbones:


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I think Wilfred is turning out to be quite the ladies man. That is gonna be one cool prop!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like it a lot. Have you thought about putting the base of the arm on heavy duty springs, so it has some bobble and not as stiff? Either way I think it looks great! Much better than I can do right now.

"I'll have a beer and a what?" I couldn't hear that end part.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The arm holds up the wiring, the lantern, and a 100W speaker. It just HAS to be rigid to bear the weight of it all. 

It's Zombies dialogue, but I think he said " I'll have a beer and a 'mop'". Which would make sense if a skelly would drink a beer, it would end up on the floor having passed through his ribs and whatnot.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Dr. M...this is really turning out great. you have given Wilfred such a great personality, and you haven't even added in his "real" voice yet.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

HA! I don't even have a real script yet. Soon though...soon.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That is turning out great Doc.. 
are you gonna use your itsy bitsy spider song?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Probably not, Lilly. I'll save that for somthing else I have in mind...heheh


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Haven't finished the script yet, but I thought I would like to have him sing Monstermash using the lantern as the background singer..I can't figure out if I like it or not, so I'm posting this vid to get your guys opinion, animation not withstanding. It's a little jerky as it's a quick attempt to get the feel for it. After some banter, they'll break into this song, then some more banter, etc..if the link won't work, right click and "save target as".

http://www.noisesintheattic.com/media/mmwilfred.mpg


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Pretty neat, however it's a little confusing to see one character singing (the lantern) when 2 or more are actually singing back up. Can you add another character fast and cheap for backgrund?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I agree Sickie..Why Yes...yes I do. I have my OLD talking wighead I can throw in there, It's just a wighead with a corpse mask, it has a moving jaw that could work off the same circuit as the lantern as it too has a toy motor in it. Problem is, it's just a head. Any suggestions on how I can get it to eye level without building a body for it? I could re-build the fan motor thing it used to have I suppose, but what else could I use?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, how about just the head on a spear/stake? That will save you the problem of having to build a body and you can place it however high you want it?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I like it! Nice suggestion...I'll give it a go. It'll look spooky just sitting there and no one will expect it to join in the singing..It'll get laughs! Thanks!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

With all the help you've given everyone else, I'm glad I could return a suggestion you find useful. (deep bow)


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

and give the drack line to the head on a stick. It will get a giggle.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Heheh...Good, one, hidehoman..I'll do just that. Thanks again guys!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

ooh very nice.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, after some experimentation, the head on a stick idea just didn't do it for me. I had it working and all, but it seemed I needed a female in the group. My terrific wife bought me an animated singing bride and groom from Target..








Came in the familiar Target Prop box:








They sang "I got you Babe" and hated that song...BUT perfect for hacking to sing with this prop.








Lucky for me, the prop had what looks like 3/4" plastic pipes sticking out from under each skull. I built a PVC "Y" frame to hold them up. They were originally designed for hanging, but I need them to be free standing.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I hacked them using the same technique I used for the lantern, tapping into the wires to the motor and LEDS.







]
Here is a vid of them in action.
The prop sucks power in a big way, and consequently devoids the lantern of it's light. I think I need to build a seperate Toy motor cicuit for the Bride and Groom, as I feel there is a limit to how many props you can run off of just one.
wilfredgroup video by DrMorbius02 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid23.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b364/DrMorbius02/wilfredgroup


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

That looks great Dr. Morbius!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I got a question for ya Doc.

How did you split the audio? It looks like you have one track for Wilfred. One track for the background singers and one track for the music. That's three tracks. Most everything I have runs on two tracks (stereo). 

What am I missing?


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

That's a great addition to Wilfred and company!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

slimy said:


> I got a question for ya Doc.
> 
> How did you split the audio? It looks like you have one track for Wilfred. One track for the background singers and one track for the music. That's three tracks. Most everything I have runs on two tracks (stereo).
> 
> What am I missing?


Ahhhh...That's my secret!

Ok, just kidding. Actually, it's just two tracks. The right channel is the whole tune, music singing and all. The left is me saying "LA LA LA" to the beat of the background singers only, only you can't hear it, as just the right speaker is hooked up. Wilfred sings the main lead part jaw synced and head motion using VSA. The background singers jaws move to my "LALALA" on the left track, activated by the toy motor circuit I outlined in my Gemmy lantern hack thread. The whole thing is playing through one speaker, but the illusion works the same way ventriloquests do. You think you hear the sound coming from the background singers because thier jaws are moving. Same with Wilfred.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Looks great Doc! Nice work.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments guys! For some reason, photobucket has my video out of sync...The actual one works just fine: www.noisesintheattic.com/media/wilfredgroup.mpg This is the cheapest, easiest way I could think of to have a group of props singing, and it's teaching me alot about sound/circuit syncronization. Eventually, I hope to have more servo props and and a gaggle of toy motor type props all singing "This is Halloween". Yes, it's been my goal for a long time to do that.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Looking great Doctor M! Thats going to be quite a show when you get it all set up in a scene.....I am still amazed at how cool Wilfred has turned out. Just that one prop alone is awesome....adding the background singers is just freakin great. keep up the good work.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow, that looks incredible Dr. M! You did a wonderful job!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Jeez - everybody keeps raising the damn bar - and it's taken me two years to get my FCG finished!

Dr.! That is awesome - I got a huge chuckle out of watching the video.

Fan-scary-tastic!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Having them sing "Grim Grinning Ghosts" From the singing busts in Disneys Haunted mansion also, just thought I'd through this up here..damn photobucket gets my sound out of sync..
grimgrinningwilfred video by DrMorbius02 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid23.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b364/DrMorbius02/grimgrinningwilfred

Direct from my server if you want to see it with the sound right:
www.noisesintheattic.com/media/grimgrinningwilfred


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That's frinkin' cool!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice job...I loved it.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome Doc! The TOT'S are gonna love it.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I wrote a script Dusza Beben recorded for me. Here is a vid of Wilfred and Lenny the Lantern performing it:
www.noisesintheattic.com/media/lennywilfred.mpg


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> I wrote a script Dusza Beben recorded for me. Here is a vid of Wilfred and Lenny the Lantern performing it:
> www.noisesintheattic.com/media/lennywilfred.mpg


Ho... lee ... crap.

Doc, that's the coolest prop I've ever seen.

Ever.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great work!! That's just COOL


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

marcus132 said:


> Ho... lee ... crap.
> 
> Doc, that's the coolest prop I've ever seen.
> 
> Ever.





beelce said:


> Great work!! That's just COOL


Glad you guys liked it! It was alot of work, and the animation could use some improvement, but it was fun and I learned alot from it. Really, I should say THEM, as they are two seperate props synced together using every trick I could think of.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow Doc, ten thumbs up! I can't imagine where these are going - if you get the time, could you post a how to or just some more information! That would be great! These are SO cool!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, not much in the works for a How-to, It's a culmination of three different props synced together using VSA and the Toy motor circuit I mentioned in the Gemmy Lantern Hack thread here:http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6652
Any specific questions I'll be happy to answer.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Doc, you rock! That combo is fantastic. Great animation on Wilfred - I have got to evolve beyond the jaw-flappers and start with two and three-axis stuff.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm sure with your talents you'll have no problems, my friend.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

VSA whispers in my ear...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yes, if you haven't tried VSA yet, get the demo. It's free, fully functional except you can't save your routine, and it makes for a kickass show. Used in conjunction with audio activated circuits, there's no limit to the animation you can do. I've only just barely scratched the surface with Wilfred and Lenny the Lantern so I expect to really let go full throttle with this program and see what it can do.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Doc, that as good, if not better, than the skull-tronix skulls.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Doc, Looks like your having fun. i like what you have.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Spookkid said:


> Doc, that as good, if not better, than the skull-tronix skulls.


I find your comment interesting..I thank you for it, but it leads me to wonder if 3 axis is over rated. My prop is just 2 axis, and I got some nice movement from it. I have to wonder if even doing 3 axis is worth the effect. I suppose it's a matter of preference?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Speaking from a sour-grapes standpoint, I think 3-axis are overrated. As it is I've maxed out VSA's 64 slots so I couldn't afford another 6 servos.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Good point, I mean, for a home haunt, 3 axis may be nice, but who really notices it? Especially with an elaborate scene as yours, Bob. I may have even gone overboard having moving eyes. I'm not sure in the dark lighting anyone even saw it. Might be nice to have full 3 axis and eye movement for a centralized character where all eyes are on it like a greeter, but not in a group of props all going at once.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Good point, I mean, for a home haunt, 3 axis may be nice, but who really notices it? Especially with an elaborate scene as yours, Bob. I may have even gone overboard having moving eyes. I'm not sure in the dark lighting anyone even saw it. Might be nice to have full 3 axis and eye movement for a centralized character where all eyes are on it like a greeter, but not in a group of props all going at once.


Dr M that was my thoughts exactly! I had only 1 3axis and the rest were 2 or just jaw movement and I bet nobody even noticed that some of my heads didn't move. It sure saved me lots of money and time!!! And as for my 3 axis I do believe he could have been a 2 axis with the routine I programed the tilt just wasn't used much.

No, Dr. you didn't go overboard with the eyes. I'm sure everybody noticed them and loved them!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Bob Andrews said:


> Speaking from a sour-grapes standpoint, I think 3-axis are overrated. As it is I've maxed out VSA's 64 slots so I couldn't afford another 6 servos.


If you have an old spare PC laying around, ( C'mon, I know you do, I have 6 FREE from friends/co-workers who give them away!) you can use it and load another VSA on it for another 64 slots. Use a keyboard hack and relay card to trigger routines.


----------



## Dminor (Sep 10, 2008)

Dr. Morbius, 

I hate to ask, but since the link from 2006 is no longer active, do you still have the tutorial as to how you made the original Wilfred? I'd love to see it just to get a better idea of how you did it. I might be able to pull it off for this year!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I just saw the question..Wow, talk about a late reply, I apologize for that sometime threads just get away from me. 
About the original wilfred, all pics and howto were uploaded to an old host I no longer have. I still have all the pics, when I get my crap together I'll get my website up and loaded with content that will include all the original and newer construction progress pics.


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

A seriously awesome prop.
Thaks for the behind the scenes bits too.

I've got a skelli bride and groom too, I've been planning to hack them to drive them from a pc or mp3 player also, kids wouldn't let me hack them until now, as they've finally broken and stopped singing white wedding and hot-hot-hot (at-last!!)

Si


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

GhoulishGadgets said:


> A seriously awesome prop.
> Thaks for the behind the scenes bits too.
> 
> I've got a skelli bride and groom too, I've been planning to hack them to drive them from a pc or mp3 player also, kids wouldn't let me hack them until now, as they've finally broken and stopped singing white wedding and hot-hot-hot (at-last!!)
> ...


Thank you,

I look forward to seeing your hack. It's some how very gratifying to make a store-bought prop do things other than what they were originally designed to do. Maybe it's like saying to the prop manufacturers:
"I see your commercially available prop is for sale. I think I will purchase this and do a better job than you"...lol!

Yes, that mus be it.


----------

